
Boston Dynamics puts its robotic quadruped Spot up for sale - screaminghawk
https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/24/boston-dynamics-puts-its-robotic-quadruped-spot-up-for-sale/
======
ksaj
I know they typically wouldn't print the price out on the web page for
competitive and contractual reasons, but does anyone know how much one should
expect to pay for such a machine? It's such a new thing I can't even hazard a
guess.

~~~
service_bus
They ballpark it in the article.. tens of thousands or roughly the price of a
car.

~~~
ksaj
Oh, I missed that. Thanks.

------
screaminghawk
Link to the product page:
[https://www.bostondynamics.com/spot](https://www.bostondynamics.com/spot)

------
rasz
for _rent_ , they arent selling any

